# Skin-ezz wraps



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone use these?  I just ordered the canebrake limb wraps for my older shrew.   The bow is an awesome shooter, just not real fond of the wood make-up.  Its alternating blocks of different woods bonded together.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 24, 2007)

put canebreak on mine love it


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

They should show up today.  I'll post a pic when I get finished.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 24, 2007)

maconducks said:


> They should show up today.  I'll post a pic when I get finished.



Try and give us before and after  pictures


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 24, 2007)

I put some copperheads skin-eezs on the belly and back of the limbs on an old Indian Archery recurve I had. It turned out really nice.


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

man that looks great!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 24, 2007)

Man it sure did turn out Great cool lookin recurve


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

before pics


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

my longbow...may be getting rid of it.  I'm a recurve shooter I believe.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 24, 2007)

That looks great!!! You did a good job.


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry, another mis-leading post.  Those are actual snake skins on the longbow.  Now if you are refering to revives pics. yep they look awesome.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 24, 2007)

where could one get those skins for his bow??


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.skin-eez.com/?CAT_ID=14


----------

